# Feel Your Desk



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

I think I'm on to something,

Feel your desk, yes, put your hand on your desk, and feel your desk. Do you expect to feel your hand feel your desk? How do senses work? The Hand Cannot Feel the Hand,* The Eye Cannot See The Eye*. When You feel something, you are suppose to be feeling that something, not your hand, or whatever. So, we are not in our bodies? We are not suppose to feel our bodies, we are suppose to feel what our bodies are feeling. Not our senses, but what the senses sense. Give it a try, Feel your desk for a minute just with this in mind, you'll soon (hopefully) have a subtle shift in perception, now add your feet into the mix, feel your shoes or the ground. Any change? Feedback please?


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

duuuuude this is too creepy.

2 nigihts ago, i was high, and was on my computer, and my finger tips skimmed my metal desk with holes in it, and i could feel the coldness, the texture, everythign about it, and i was like WOW this is how you feel again, so i touched my cold can of juice, and other things, and could actually feel them.

i always thought my finger tips senses had just nulled because of my job(mechanic) and the skin is tougher on the tips meaning the nerve endings were dulled.

but right now when i touch the desk, its not the same, it feels as though there is pressure returning from what im touching, but i cant feel it..

soo frustrating.

thanks for the post though dude, co-incidence....i think not, an oppurtunity maybe.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

NumbNeo said:


> duuuuude this is too creepy.
> 
> 2 nigihts ago, i was high, and was on my computer, and my finger tips skimmed my metal desk with holes in it, and i could feel the coldness, the texture, everythign about it, and i was like WOW this is how you feel again, so i touched my cold can of juice, and other things, and could actually feel them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and feedback,

I encourage you to experiment with this further. However on a side note, be careful with the pot dude, I smoked for 2 years after initially getting DP, and all it did to me was make things worse, every time.

Anyways I am kind of excited about this. I'll let you know if there is any other progress. Last night I was doing this and for a few seconds I opened my eyes and could see partially, it was great, got me really excited. Before I opened my eyes it felt like I sank into my body, but in a way that I wouldn't have thought of.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I really didn't fully get what all this was about.. Or i sort of did.. I know how it is to not be able to tell hot from cold in the shower, having your skin being numbed from the dp.. Guess that was it, right? 
Well, I just wanted to say, that if you feel like the world is hazy, you should try listening to a Silva relaxation cd, or even better, a Holosync cd. Chances are good it'll freak you out how real things seem the first seconds after you open your eyes again. This will ground you back into reality. I haven't done it regularly as it scares me for some reason, but you might want to try. Also, if you are really dp'd and scared, try this: Find three sounds around you. One close to you, one further away and one really distant. Then shift your attention between these sounds, close, further away, distant, and over again.
It will help you focus outwards and relax. It also helps to touch things, like you said, feel the texture of the surface you're touching and focus on that. And pay attention to how things smell. And I'm not talking about that furry green stuff in your fridge, smell the fresh air, the soap you use, the dirt on the ground..Use your senses to connect to everything around you. Works for me anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

york said:


> I really didn't fully get what all this was about.. Or i sort of did.. I know how it is to not be able to tell hot from cold in the shower, having your skin being numbed from the dp.. Guess that was it, right?
> Well, I just wanted to say, that if you feel like the world is hazy, you should try listening to a Silva relaxation cd, or even better, a Holosync cd. Chances are good it'll freak you out how real things seem the first seconds after you open your eyes again. This will ground you back into reality. I haven't done it regularly as it scares me for some reason, but you might want to try. Also, if you are really dp'd and scared, try this: Find three sounds around you. One close to you, one further away and one really distant. Then shift your attention between these sounds, close, further away, distant, and over again.
> It will help you focus outwards and relax. It also helps to touch things, like you said, feel the texture of the surface you're touching and focus on that. And pay attention to how things smell. And I'm not talking about that furry green stuff in your fridge, smell the fresh air, the soap you use, the dirt on the ground..Use your senses to connect to everything around you. Works for me anyway.


I'm sorry you did not understand,

I will definitely try out Silva, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

I wish more people would do this and give feedback.

I've been feeling things - like my shoes with my feet - the shirt on my body - feeling my pant legs with my hands when sitting down - anything - everything - and DP starts to go away - but if I don't keep it up it comes back. What happens is my eyes and ears also start to see and hear again - which is good. Color comes back to the world and it is like I'm looking at a Van Gogh painting everywhere I look. I look at my hands and I am amazed because I can see my hand as my hand - and it is so colorful - and fleshed out - it's like I was a skeleton before but then God gave me flesh - it's cool. Anyways I am very hopeful for this technique and I believe I will be able to cure Depersonalization through this 'meditation'.










They widely say that DP/DR is a condition where one is somehow stuck in an instinctual or survival mode of mind/being protecting one from psychological trauma - or something like this (?). Anyways - I feel that what that means for us is that we are so withdrawn into our bodies - that we are tricked into believing we are outside of our bodies - detached - perhaps because that is the subconscious telling us what we actually need. Anyways, I start feeling my way through this DP and I begin to feel human again - and 22.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

BTW,

It is not just "feeling" things. It has more to do with HOW you feel those things. Think of it like it is as this: As depersonalized - your nerves/senses are withdrawn/scared to touch the world. Change the direction of the perception of your sensations - outwards - towards whatever it is you are feeling/touching/sensing.

The hand cannot feel the hand, just as like the eye cannot see the eye.

I call it Psychophysical Therapy: How our psyche relates to the physical, or the relationship between mind & body, and rehabilitating the discord into natural harmony.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

i have 2 hands


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

wow...

that hurt.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

I commit my time and take the initiative to reach out and offer you the best of what I have to help alleviate Depersonalization. And then I'm all excited that there is a reply to the thread I'm hoping would help someone out there on the other side of the internet and ...

are you joking?


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi. Good advice. It's something that's pretty common in psychology and used in CBT as well. It helps me a lot when I feel panicky, but it takes time for it to help with really full blown dp. You have to re-train your brain for it to have long term effect in my experience. But focusing outwards might be the main road to recovery.
My biggest prob with dp is how unfamiliar things and my "self" feels/looks to me now, and nothing seems to help.
Last time I had it I didn't have that, it was more of a spaced out/foggy/numb/detached sort of thing, and I would force myself to really feel the things I touched, or smell or taste things, and it helped me then. Maybe this is how you are now?
Thank you for sharing your advice, remember people read without commenting a lot of times. In fact, I read a post last time I had this, and it was THE biggest factor in my recovery. And I never went back on here to say thank you to the guy.
(Now I can't remember which it was).


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

dude i just had a small break through there, i am stoned aswell, just back from a tough game of football.( i actually play better stoned)
now im sat at the comp,waiting on my dinner to get ready.(but its funny, as i was walking upstairs, i walked slower, and looked around slowly and things had more clarity, more feel to it but didnt think much of it)

after readsing your post.
i focused on objects on the desk, then had a look around my room, examining every individual piece to it, slowly, then it started to feel normal again, but then i stop focussing and it came back to the way i normally view things, like looking past them, just glazing over things, but never actually taking any of the visual information in.

im going to keep trying this, maybe my way of thinking is just on survival mode, because ive noticed my reactions are hell of a quick, even a guy in work who does mma, says my reactions are like a cat. and i seem to notice a hell of a lot with my peripheral vision, (and this makes me think survival mode...as in to see any movement from a predator from a wider angle sort of thing)

ill keep you posted how it goes, but i dont want to end up re programming my brain if that was not the cause of the DP


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm glad you two found this understandable and useful.

It does take a lot of feeling around to begin to make momentum to pull yourself out of DP. For the greater part of 6 years I've had chronic DPD - not just foggy - dazed - DP. Though now that I'm pulling myself out I'm beginning to enter a foggy DP - realizing the multilevel nature of this disorder. It's also like I was so numbed out before that the more I am feeling the more I feel like DP - because I'm now noticing there is a contrast between non-DP and DP. Where as before I was just DP - blank - void - totally numb in DP. But last night as I was sitting at the computer doing this reversal of outwards feeling - I felt the sleeves of my shirt that were rolled up past my elbows. I was so shocked that I could feel such a thing that I retreated back into DP and went to sleep soon after. I was so surprised when I felt that - that I looked at both of my arms wondering what was on them - and I saw that it was just my rolled up shirt sleeves - :shock:


----------

